# The Gomez family handed me my arse!



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Loren had posted that he and his Father had a sub-par experience with a couple of cigars they smoked. I offered and sent him some that I know to be legit so that him and his Father could have a positive experience. He posted a couple of days ago that he was sending me some cigars from his Father's brand new line. I was expecting a 3 or 5 pack but noooo





































Loren and Benjamin, thank you from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

lorens a good guy. Nice hit


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow magnificent,

Now that is karma tenfold. 

Your a good man donnie brown.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Well deserved....
I followed the postings

They too are stand up folk............


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I remember this thread and what a "smack-back" they put back on you. Those look beautiful and can't wait for a review on one,,hurry up and smoke it!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Cigary said:


> I remember this thread and what a "smack-back" they put back on you. Those look beautiful and can't wait for a review on one,,hurry up and smoke it!


I plan on trying one out as soon as they get acclimated to their new living conditions.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow they look delicious, be sure to post up a review when you do get around to smoking one!


----------



## Amlique (Sep 9, 2009)

Great hit back for ya Donnie. Like others have pleaded, please give us a review when ya give one a try.


----------



## bigdaddysmoker (Jul 2, 2009)

those are some secksay lookin smokes. 

can anyone point me to where these can be purchased? those are some dark wrappers! dayum.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Okay, they've had long enough. Tell us. You know you've had one!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> those are some dark wrappers! dayum.


Seriously!!!mg:

They say _Havana Sunrise_.... But to me they look like _Havana in the Pitch Black Night_!!!

Very cool of them!!!:nod:


----------



## jsnake (Oct 6, 2009)

That is one beautiful box of cigars. Please post up a review and let us know where you can purchase those.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I remember this thread and what a "smack-back" they put back on you. Those look beautiful and can't wait for a review on one,,hurry up and smoke it!


+1 :thumb:

Hurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurryhurry!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

bigdaddysmoker said:


> those are some secksay lookin smokes.
> 
> can anyone point me to where these can be purchased? those are some dark wrappers! dayum.


we only ordered 25 boxes, theres only 3 left in stock

Loren


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

Great looking smokes. Look at those wrappers, damn. Smoke one! You'll still have 12 left to acclimate.


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

shunoshi said:


> Great looking smokes. Look at those wrappers, damn. Smoke one! You'll still have 12 left to acclimate.


lol 12 he says its a 25 box count


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

shunoshi said:


> Great looking smokes. Look at those wrappers, damn. Smoke one! You'll still have 12 left to acclimate.





lgomez said:


> lol 12 he says its a 25 box count


Yes Loren, it certainly is a 25 count box.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hice cigars! It just goes to prove "you reap what you sow". Good looking cigars Mr Gomez.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Dang, those look nice.


----------



## shunoshi (Sep 30, 2009)

lgomez said:


> lol 12 he says its a 25 box count





madurolover said:


> Yes Loren, it certainly is a 25 count box.


Hahaha, that's what I get for counting the top row. 13 seemed like a strange number.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL...Great hit Loren...Very nice of you...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

You Sir, have been :spank:


Just one question though....... :ask:


How'd they know you like Maduros?:dunno:



.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Now thats good karma!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

jsut to think i only have 2 boxes of these left


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Always love to see a Newb smack the FOG's around! Great return hit!!


----------



## Nitrosportman (Oct 26, 2009)

review yet hurry up already jeez


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah seriously i only have 1 box left instock!!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

all gone... wonder if i should order more


----------



## southoz (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome, congrats on your new cigars, they look yummy, post a review asap


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

got 20 boxes in lastweek

4 went out yesterday

wonder if madurolover ever tried them


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

lgomez said:


> got 20 boxes in lastweek
> 
> 4 went out yesterday
> 
> wonder if madurolover ever tried them


anymore info and more pics of your smoke there sir. first pics from madurolover look very nice. it would be nice to see .


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

lgomez said:


> wonder if madurolover ever tried them


ME TOO!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

kRaZe15 said:


> anymore info and more pics of your smoke there sir. first pics from madurolover look very nice. it would be nice to see .


what would you like to know?


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

lgomez said:


> what would you like to know?


i actually did some searching in a few posts and saw your other post and the link to your site. thank you and i shall be putting a little money away to pick some up.


----------

